# 8 Wave Sport and Dagger WW boats stolen



## kevintee (May 7, 2007)

cbutler said:


> Thanks for help in spreading the word and keeping an eye out for this gear.
> Charlie Butler
> Wasatch Touring
> 702 East 100 South Salt Lake City, UT 84102 [email protected]
> 801-359-9361


That really sucks dude, just make sure you keep an eye on as many Kayak Classified sections, ebay, and absolutely stay on craigslist and hopefully you'll find the damn theif(s). God I hate theifs.

And make sure you file a police report if you haven't already, that way if one of us comes across one we can just call the cops.


----------

